# Looking to Hitchhike/Hop from TX to OR



## Newagenomad (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all, hoping to find some info on the best routes from Houston TX to Portland Or.
Hitchhiking/hopping. 

If you have any valuable knowledge or tidbits that I might need to know, it would be much appreciated. I’m leaving on Tuesday.


Also sending out feelers for anyone in the area or along the way that would like to road dog.

Thanks all, many blessings!


----------



## train in vain (Jun 26, 2020)

Long but not very hard freight wise if you have some experience.


----------



## Newagenomad (Jun 26, 2020)

I’ve never hopped freight but it’s been explained in detail to me a few times? I’ve definitely always wanted to do it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 27, 2020)

Newagenomad said:


> I’ve never hopped freight but it’s been explained in detail to me a few times? I’ve definitely always wanted to do it.



our general policy is that if you've never done it before, you should find someone that has to teach you since there's a world of difference between real life knowledge and reading about it online, especially when it comes to doing something that could very well kill you.

that said, you should check the train hopping guides in that forum to get yourself familiar with it before finding someone to show you in real life.


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 1, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> you should find someone that has to teach you


I've crossed the country several times by thumb, but I won't hop freight on my own without someone to show me the ropes. I've read a lot, but still won't fuck with trains on my own before someone showing me the ropes.


----------



## Cornellius Mcgillicuddy (Jul 16, 2020)

Newagenomad said:


> Hi all, hoping to find some info on the best routes from Houston TX to Portland Or.
> Hitchhiking/hopping.
> 
> If you have any valuable knowledge or tidbits that I might need to know, it would be much appreciated. I’m leaving on Tuesday.
> ...


Newagenomad, how’s it going? Did you make it to OR?


----------



## Newagenomad (Jul 24, 2020)

I did make it to Oregon! Thank you for checking in!


----------

